# Tuck Pointing Cost?



## welovepainting

Can someone help me out with the square foot cost for tuck pointing. I would like to compare our hourly rate with the square footage price.


----------



## Tscarborough

There are too many variables to even get you close. Bid it as high as you can and cost it as you go.


----------



## Driftwood

*Keep It Simple*

$80.00 per Hr.


----------



## welovepainting

Could you tell me how far the material goes per square foot and what do I use mortor and sand, What's the mixing ratio? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## stacker

i dont quote sq ft prices for tuck pointing,always by the hour.courthouse about 20 miles from me is undergoing tuckpointing soon,3 story building maybe 75x75.tuckpointing bill is 60,000 plus.


----------



## cr8086

*Sq ft costs??*



stacker said:


> i dont quote sq ft prices for tuck pointing,always by the hour.courthouse about 20 miles from me is undergoing tuckpointing soon,3 story building maybe 75x75.tuckpointing bill is 60,000 plus.


How many sq ft you have?--You bidding $3-$5 sq ft? and more for each story?


----------



## DQM

welovepainting said:


> Could you tell me how far the material goes per square foot and what do I use mortor and sand, What's the mixing ratio?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


how old is the building? maybe lime mortar. pointing up common brick? The material you are pointing up regular mortar is not good for common brick.
( mortar to hard brick to soft=failure ) good luck


----------



## Tscarborough

The post is 2 years old, I doubt he needs any more assistance.


----------



## DQM

Tscarborough said:


> The post is 2 years old, I doubt he needs any more assistance.


doouuugh guess i should look at date posted
(ya think hes finished the job yet)


----------



## restratetor

*tuckpointing*

Someone asked about the cost per square foot price for tuck pointing. The best way to answer that is with this question. How much would you charge to replace eights light bulbs? I'm sure you would respond the cost of the bulbs plus the labor and equipment to install them. That would be the correct answer. So, four of those bulbs are in my kitchen the other four are on the Hubbel space telescope. How does that effect your unit cost? It's not the quantity of the work it's the logistics of getting to the work.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

